#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Bangkok to Siem Reap by Car?

## Khun Custard

Hello All
Contemplating driving to Siem Reap in the next few weeks has:
what the best routeis it a one day journey - where would you staywhat is the conditon of the roadwhat do you need to be careful ofHave an international driving licence and a D Max Highlander so those bases are covered.

I'd appreciate any advice from anyone who has done the journey recently
Thanks

----------


## sunsetter

from bangkok national highway no7 out of town towards chonburi,look for the 314 to na mueng, the take the 304, then the 359 to sa kaeo, then route 33 to aranyaprathet,poipet, route no 6 all the way from the border to siem reap, easy in a day i would imagine

jizzy blokes just done a run out that way i think maybe pm him  :Smile: 


depends where you are 

use this http://maps.google.co.uk/

----------


## Khun Custard

Thanks Sunsetter
Any recent knowledge of the condition of the roads across the boarder?

----------


## sunsetter

supposed to be pretty good to siem reap

----------


## aging one

I have heard the road is in good shape but is a very small two lane road with a lot of traffic. Much faster than before but a very heads up drive.

----------

